# Lores and Ogres



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a question.

What lore should I use against Ogres? I play Lizardmen.

If you need anymore infomation, please ask.

Cheers,
Shas'o Thraka


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been a fan of heaven spells when it comes to effectiveness against larger creatures, I have never personally fought ogres tho, do some research .

oh and do you suppose you could post pictures of your friends ogres when they are done being painted?


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Lore of Light would be effective. Briona's time warp with speed of light ftw. Purple sun (lore of death) will eat up some ogres too. But it will also eat up some lizards.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

If you hate the guy and you plan on making him regret he ever started Ogres take Purple Sun and Pit of Shades and watch as his army vanishes by turn 3 or so.

Pretty much anything else is just fine.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> If you hate the guy and you plan on making him regret he ever started Ogres take Purple Sun and Pit of Shades and watch as his army vanishes by turn 3 or so.
> 
> Pretty much anything else is just fine.


this pettey much sums up Ogres

are the vsing Purple Sun? then they will die by turn 3 if not they may win.

with that being said if this is a friendly game and you take Purple Sun or Pit of Shades vs Ogres you guys might not be friends for much longer.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Alot of Ogre players have stopped playing anyone using either of those two spells. Its pretty much a game killer for them and ruins the fun. 

But if your an ass who like a cheesy and undeserved victory...*shrugs*


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Alot of Ogre players have stopped playing anyone using either of those two spells. Its pretty much a game killer for them and ruins the fun.


Yeah, have to say I'm one of them- I may be just about the most ogre-addicted player on the forums but they are simply no fu against these spells.

To point out just how little fun it is: last time I played someone with shadow 
1- they didnt roll pit of shades, but got to choose it from having a double (almost always happens with lv4s)
2- first turn they lowered my I to 1 with a unit of ironguts, then killed everyone in the unit with an irrisistable pit of shades (I would have failed all my tests at I2 anyway)... 8 ogres dead and I've not been able to do anything about it
3- second turn they irrisistabled the larger pit of shades (with a hit) onto a bull hoard with characters (this was the day the new FAQs came out- didnt know you could look out sir against pit of shades). I lose my tyrant, my BSB, my slaughtermaster and 7 bulls.

Its my 2nd turn of the game, I've moved 12", done _nothing_ wrong at all and of my 2500pt army I've lost 2050pts, 1700pts to a single archmage (with spells I couldn't stop/deflect), a slavegiant to RBTs and LSG shooting and my scraplauncher blew itself up... ok I should have been rolling for look out sir but a later bit of theory rolling had my slaughtermaster surviving (but the tyrant and BSB stll died).
So I have ~ 10 bulls, mebbe a slaughtermaster and some gnoblars left out of my army for a fight I would struggle with at full numbers (HEs are sick).

Basically- never play shadow/death against ogres in a friendly game, its the equivalent of taking a titan in a 'friendly' 1500pt 40k game.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the pleasure of playing my mates Ogre army a lot at anywhere between 2k & 3k points. I usually take my Dwarfs against him so no offensive spells for me, and he usually doesn't get many of his buffs off.

They're almost always close matches, I don't take many warmachines (maybe 4 in 3K) - not to give him a chance, but I don't like proxying if I can help it. 
If I did take mucho warmachines, it would be like taking Lore of Death/Shadow, i.e. no fun for him.

Only time I have taken those lores against him was using my Vampire Counts army and I got my head kicked in anyway


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok cheers guys,

To a reply to most of you, he is a very good friend, so I will not be playing with the shades thingy. Thats the same reason that put me off dwarves(stupid gunlines)

So I will probably go with heavens/life etc.

I will also post up pictures of his finished Ogres, he is EPIC at painting.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> (HEs are sick).
> 
> Basically- never play shadow/death against ogres in a friendly game, its the equivalent of taking a titan in a 'friendly' 1500pt 40k game.


 that's 2/3 of the lores that Beasts have access to. So garuntee that if you're playing a beastman, he'll have one of those. _(lore of wild does not count as a real lore)_

However, I dislike Purple sun/ pit of cheap-win so much that i'd just take another if I rolled that. With easy to roll IF, that spell is just absurd. Sure, I'll miasma spam a player, but purple sun is one of those "cheap win spells"...up there with the Cursed of the Horned one (rat spell)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You have to wonder who playtested it as fair when even people who use it say its too much of a cheap win spell...


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright cheers guys.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ogres have Low Armour, so Metal is a nono (even their Shields don't count until CC).

Shadow and Death are "I Win".

Fire is a decent all round lore, with Med Strength missiles and buffs without too many special rules (plus, Saurus with Swords of Rhuin are naughty).

Life is just one of those Lores which buffs Saurus to near unbeatable levels - T8 4+ Save Saurus with a 4+ Regen and regaining up to 7 models a turn, while you get free dice to cast, become immune to miscasts, and know all spells in the Lore. Ogres really can't withstand that - their Level 4 requires a Tyrant, so you're +2, with far more dice to cast than they have to Dispel.

Heavens - decent - although some spells, such as rerolling 6's has less of an effect as they have very little Killing Blow or Poison.

Light - best one I think. Deals decent damage, while ASF, M8, WS10 and I10 Saurus pack quite a punch without being broken to the extent that a Saurus Horde is.

Beasts - next best. Gives your Saurus decent capabilities (not as much as above), and also if you feel that you need to have your Slann go it alone, you can always +3 S/T until it changes units. And then there's my next favourite use of Transformation - an Ethereal MR3 Chimera/Dragon.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Per the FAQ, the slann cannot cast the Transformation. You could take a slann and Tehehuin. Take beasts on the slann (without focus of mystery) then you are almost guaranteed to get the transformation on Tehehuin.

Also, do not forget to take Becalming Cogitation (discipline). No 6s for caster within 24 inches is amazingly effective against all opponents. That is my new favorite ability for the slann.


----------

